# What lights?



## matty01 (25 Aug 2012)

I just started commuting a 6 mile route to work but half of the journey is through country lanes, I leave at around 6 am which is fine at the moment but with the darker mornings and nights drawing in Im gunna need a good light to light up the road and equally important a bright rear light, what do you guys recommend? There so many on the market it's not so easy to choose :-)


----------



## The Eighth Man (25 Aug 2012)

I have a Hope Vision 1 and a Smart Laser 5 on the front and a Smart 1/2 watt on the back, plus a Skully and a Topeak helmet light on my helmet. The Hope lights up the road and the others hopefully make sure that people can see me, the Smart lamps are Mega bright you can see them from miles away.


----------



## defy-one (25 Aug 2012)

Is it the norm to have 2 lights on the front and rear. I have seen threads whereby people have one on solid and one flashing. Also some CC'ers saying they position one light on the offside seatstay???


----------



## Moodyman (25 Aug 2012)

2 lights for me on both front and rear. Anything mid- range from Smart & Cateye will be good enough for the rear. For the front look at Hope or Magicshine. There are various Cree XML lense lights on Dealextreme. Their beams are not always suited to cycling so you may need to play round with sticky tape.


----------



## jamin100 (25 Aug 2012)

I have 2 cree torch like lights on the front and 2 RSP Astrums on the rear. The astrums are really very good fir the price (£15 ea)


----------



## BlackPanther (25 Aug 2012)

I find that a Cree helmet mounted torch light, in conjunction with a bike mounted one is ideal. Helmet mounting means that you can direct the light towards potential smidsys, especially those about to pull out of side streets. Most torch lights that take the 18650 batteries are pretty good. 2xBlackburn 4.0 light on the rear of the bike, and another on the back of the helmet does me.

As for when to use light, mine are on all of the time, day,night, rain or shine. Highest setting during daylight is ideal, but mine are a bit too powerful on full during the darker mornings/evenings.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (25 Aug 2012)

I have two cree on the front,one magicshine and three smartlights on the rear.Two on rucksack and two on bike.


----------



## Nebulous (25 Aug 2012)

defy-one said:


> Is it the norm to have 2 lights on the front and rear. I have seen threads whereby people have one on solid and one flashing. Also some CC'ers saying they position one light on the offside seatstay???


 
If commuting it's good to have two sets. On the back your battery can go flat, or your light fall off, and you might not know. My commute was a relatively short one, in town, but I had two sets, one on flash and one solid. I also experimented with a headlamp. It made a difference for cars paying attention, but I never quite took to it.


----------



## Fran143 (25 Aug 2012)

I've got two on the front and two on the rear....just incase.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (25 Aug 2012)

Actually three of my rear lights went dim at the same time and the magicshine rear failed...The main LED had blown but the outer LEDs were still working.Last week

Magicshine replaced but can still be used..


----------



## Gez73 (25 Aug 2012)

Two of the same cateye light on front of bike. One Topeak light on visor, very useful for roundabouts. Rear lights on rack and rack bag and a sigma rear recessed into back of helmet. I have but don't use very often or at least not yet this year a Topeak Headlux integrated front/backlight that fits on top of the helmet. I need lights to be seen as opposed to see so it depends on your needs and route. I started out with cheaper lights and upgraded as I went.


----------



## matty01 (25 Aug 2012)

Thanks for the info guys I gunna look for 2 on the front and back I reckon, might try a head torch aswell that sounds like a cracking idea


----------



## daSmirnov (25 Aug 2012)

How much do you wanna spend?

I've got Electron Terra 2s on the front - these are my standard daylight running lamps. About £80.
A Magicshine MJ808 on the front, night time/poor visibility light about £80 with the...
MJ818 on the rear - flashing in the day, steady at night.
In winter I also run with two Fibre Flares on the seat stays, about £40 for a pair.

The Terra 2s throw out enough light to tip-toe along at night along unlit roads not much faster than 20mph. But the MJ808 throws out enough light to really let you fly along.

Lot's of comments about the Terra 2s in the day, usually "wow they're bright", had one driver complain about the MJ818 - so he could definitely see me. And people are awe struck when they see the Terra 2s and MJ808 on at night. Only had other cyclists comment on the fibre flares though! :-(


----------



## cyberknight (25 Aug 2012)

I ride a similar amount on unlit roads at a simialr time of day .
On the front i use a cree torch with a flash mode as a look at me light for lit sections and for the unlit sections i have a magicshine light from dealextreme that is still going strong heading towards its 3rd winter.
The MS and cheaper xml t6 certainly throw out more than enough light to ride at full speed in the blackists parts of winter .
On the back i use a smart r2 ( smae as the rsp astrum ) on the seatpost and a standard smart flasher on each pannier bag .Combined with reflective bits on the back of the helmet,arm bands , on the pannier rack, on the bags and by the time it gets that dark a windproof with reflective piping i cant remember getting a close pass in winter.
I have had people at work comment that i could land an aeroplane with my set up


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (25 Aug 2012)

Yeah I have reflectives on the bike and wheels as well as rucksack.


----------



## MrJamie (25 Aug 2012)

The magicshines are good on quiet country lanes, they light up hedges and trees so the light spill can often be seen before people have line of sight to your bike or your lights and they light up lots of the road so no worry of hitting potholes or junk in the road. You have to be considerate to how dazzling they are to oncoming traffic though. I pair mine up with a crappy 1watt headlight as emergency.

On the rear i find smart lunar R2s to be very good and theyre available discounted to about £13, I put one on each side of the seat stay. You can get brighter but theyre pretty damn bright compared to cheap rears and even cateye rears etc. Fibreflares are great too, very eyecatching and very visable from the sides too, worth the money.

Its worth spending an extra couple of quid on a tube of silicone grease for waterproofing whatever battery lights you get, just smear grease around the battery compartment seal etc to stop water getting in and corroding things.


----------



## Peteaud (25 Aug 2012)

2 x cree on the front

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006YOAD...de=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B006YOADFS


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (25 Aug 2012)

Peteaud said:


> 2 x cree on the front
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006YOAD...de=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B006YOADFS


 
Wow two of those.I just use a couple of cree torches.Had a good setup before someone nicked the original set.I've got one of those sort but I find the battery doesn't last long whereas my cree do.


----------



## albion (25 Aug 2012)

Considering you will know the road Mondays LIDL light set might do.

At 20 Lux it should be like having 2 dynamo front lights.


----------



## Peteaud (25 Aug 2012)

just as good as hope or magicshine etc but a lot cheaper and its like daylight with both on full, although i dont ride with both on full.


----------



## MrJamie (25 Aug 2012)

Peteaud said:


> 2 x cree on the front
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006YOAD...de=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B006YOADFS


Ive been tempted by one of those - Ive got the mj-872 magicshine with 4 LEDS thats very floody and thought a T6 would compliment it with some focussed range. Struggling to decide between one of those like yours and a P7 magicshine for about 15quid more, but with the nice battery with LCD display. I did order a T6 a long time ago from deal extreme, but the order got cancelled.

I was hoping to use the magicshine a deflector as dipped beam and have a T6 set straight ahead as a kind of full beam for offroad/no oncoming traffic, do you think that would work well? Ive not really tried multiple crees together.


----------



## Davidc (25 Aug 2012)

Most rear lights as they come aren't very waterproof. Silicone grease on the seals deals with the problem. Smarts are well known for this problem.

2 each end as a minimum. If one front and one rear is dynamo and the other battery you keep the risk of total failure to a minimum. Use the search function to find plenty on the forum about lights - almost as many words as on helmets!


----------



## defy-one (25 Aug 2012)

Thanks folks - very informative. I need to be seen, as my commute is all London based on well lit roads. 2 on the front and 3 on the back (seatpost, rack & pannier) will be my arrangement.


----------



## Drago (25 Aug 2012)

Ive been running over a dozen smarts - thats what they give us for the rear at work - and one is nearly a decade ok'd and they're all fine. They survivecoatrols, training, the bikes being chucked about on defensive tactics training, sometimes hard enough to bend pedals and cranks, yet not one of my box of battered Smarts has ever leaked a drop.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (25 Aug 2012)

I bought a batch of smarts without the rubber seals.What that was about I don't know.


----------



## matty01 (25 Aug 2012)

Il keep an eye out for the Cree and magicshine think I might order a couple sets see which is best for me :-)


----------



## Hawk (26 Aug 2012)

Rear: Sigma Sport Tailblazer. Brighter than a mars 4 and has a better mode (main light constant, minor LEDs flash).


www.thebikelightshop.co.uk have them


----------



## Peteaud (26 Aug 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Ive been tempted by one of those - Ive got the mj-872 magicshine with 4 LEDS thats very floody and thought a T6 would compliment it with some focussed range. Struggling to decide between one of those like yours and a P7 magicshine for about 15quid more, but with the nice battery with LCD display. I did order a T6 a long time ago from deal extreme, but the order got cancelled.
> 
> I was hoping to use the magicshine a deflector as dipped beam and have a T6 set straight ahead as a kind of full beam for offroad/no oncoming traffic, do you think that would work well? Ive not really tried multiple crees together.


 
You can get them on ebay a bit cheaper but check the plug is a fused one. For the price they are unbeatable and as they are the same i have 2 chargers that are the same, so if needed you can take one to work just in case.


----------



## gaz (26 Aug 2012)




----------



## PpPete (26 Aug 2012)

Merlin have the Hope Vision 1 at a cracking price at the moment if you prefer to stick with AA power.
http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-sh...led-lights/hope-vision-1-led-front-light.html


----------



## Theseus (26 Aug 2012)

We are moving to somewhere part of the commute will be on unlit roads & cycle paths so I am currently waiting for delivery of a 900 lumen, no-name light from Deal Extreme for about £25


----------



## matty01 (26 Aug 2012)

25 quid that's cheap please let us know how it goes :-)


----------



## jaynana (26 Aug 2012)

Davidc said:


> Most rear lights as they come aren't very waterproof. Silicone grease on the seals deals with the problem. Smarts are well known for this problem.


 

i use knogg. supposedly waterproof! rubbish! of course to be fair i ride without mudguards so the light gets a constant shower of dirt and water when it rains.. but that's what it should be designed for.

i just ordered a self amalgamating tape, lets see if that sorts the leak.


----------



## Theseus (27 Aug 2012)

matty01 said:


> 25 quid that's cheap please let us know how it goes :-)


 
I ordered this light and this adapter on Friday 17/08 and they arrived this morning.

Apologies for poor quality pics ...

What was in the packaging:






Comparison to my old CatEye Opticube:





Full beam:








Dipped Beam (Opticube only has on or off)








Opticube only:








Now all I need is a dark ride


----------



## gaz (27 Aug 2012)

Touche said:


> Apologies for poor quality pics ...


 
Did you take those photos with a potato?


----------



## matty01 (27 Aug 2012)

Thanks for the pics that does look pretty good for the price


----------



## gaz (27 Aug 2012)

I did some light beam photos the other day..
Magicshine MJ-808 High Power





Dinotte 1200L+ High Power





Hope Vision One High Power





Exposure Joystick mk6 High Power


----------



## Jdratcliffe (28 Aug 2012)

use leyzne power drive x 2 on the front on solid with a exposure flash flashing the i have a flare on pulse and two cat eye rapid 3's on the random mode ( very bright)


----------



## matty01 (14 Sep 2012)

Just bought 2 Cree q5 480 lumens off eBay and a rear light, takes 3 aaa and has the extension for the 18650 battery for 16 quid there bright to, and a pair of 18650 batterys and charger for 7 quid can't believe I was even thinking of spending 200 quid on a light, I paid just over 20 and got more than I want :-)


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Sep 2012)

Saw a rider with these last year
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=74154&gclid=CNbioOq1tbICFYXMtAod8nMAbA

although he indicators are a gimmick, the presence of red lights on the edges of the bike did act as some kind of proximity warning for passing vehicles.

I'm a bit tempted but am fearful that are a little on the daft side of sensible.

(EDIT...rubbish for lighting up the path but good for awareness)


----------



## MichaelO (14 Sep 2012)

Bought one of these (getting noticeably darker in the mornings now). Very happy 

http://bit.ly/NslFNc


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Sep 2012)

best rear light I have come across is this Cateye rear light. It has 270 Degree round visibilty (in other words it is actually road legal with the sides lighting up and flashing as well) and is full waterproof having stood up to 7 years of commuting, a norwegian summer and finland in the tail end of a hurricane. 

It is very bright, £21 at it's cheapest online, has 2 separate strips of LED's so one can flash, one constant, both flash differently or both constant... takes AA batteries and we have been running them off rechargables for that last 18 months. Won't have any other rear light (but will have small backup as emergency...) which has never been needed yet. My oldest one is now 8 years old or so... and they are fitted to all 4 of our bikes.


----------



## gambatte (14 Sep 2012)

Just remembered, passed someone in the car last winter so I didn't manage to get too close a look.
Racer/Road style bike it could have been some sort of add-ons, but it looks like red LEDs bar ends. Obviously with a roady they'd point in the 'right' direction, rearwards.
Anyone seen them, or any better/more likely explanation of what they were?
<edit> found 'em, new thread :-)


----------



## RoadieT (15 Sep 2012)

For my set up up front I have 2 Cree q5 lights, riding on unlit country roads these are fantastic, I did get the usual mode change issues but there are some simple fixes here


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJpQAvum0bM


Round the back I have Lezyne Micro Drive, this is as bright as rear lights are legally allowed to be and with a daytime mode which is really viable cars give me a lot more room when passing. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=86385&gclid=CIbGjOWgt7ICFccLfAodoDwAQA

I will get some pics up later.


----------



## matty01 (16 Sep 2012)

That's a good video il have to check mine over tomorrow thanks :-)


----------



## Downward (16 Sep 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1200-Lume...ike_Lights&hash=item4601c5b6ce#ht_3555wt_1163

I just had this drop through the post - Will get some pics up soon. It's looks the same as the one I bought last year but the LED is smaller.

For £20 though it's a bargain.


----------



## djb1971 (16 Sep 2012)

Downward said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1200-Lume...ike_Lights&hash=item4601c5b6ce#ht_3555wt_1163
> 
> I just had this drop through the post - Will get some pics up soon. It's looks the same as the one I bought last year but the LED is smaller.
> 
> For £20 though it's a bargain.



I'd like to see pics. 

Has it got the orange peel reflector or smooth?


----------



## Downward (16 Sep 2012)

Both have Orange Peel reflectors - whats the significance ?


----------



## djb1971 (16 Sep 2012)

Smooth reflectors have a hot spot and orange peel have wider spread of light.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (18 Sep 2012)

Downward said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1200-Lume...ike_Lights&hash=item4601c5b6ce#ht_3555wt_1163
> 
> 
> I just had this drop through the post - Will get some pics up soon. It's looks the same as the one I bought last year but the LED is smaller.
> ...



Have you tried them? What's your thoughts?


----------



## Downward (24 Sep 2012)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Have you tried them? What's your thoughts?


 
I had my old one today on strobe as it wasn't dark to light up the road just something to be seen.

Hopefully another few weeks until dark commutes yet.


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Sep 2012)

Downward said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1200-Lume...ike_Lights&hash=item4601c5b6ce#ht_3555wt_1163
> 
> I just had this drop through the post - Will get some pics up soon. It's looks the same as the one I bought last year but the LED is smaller.
> 
> For £20 though it's a bargain.


 
does it come with the battery and sundries as well? My original head unit ie that one you linked to is broken, so have good battery pack but no light! Was swithering about buying another or buy the small torches instead, they are neater .


----------



## semislickstick (24 Sep 2012)

Downward said:


> I had my old one today on strobe as it wasn't dark to light up the road just something to be seen.
> 
> Hopefully another few weeks until dark commutes yet.


 
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Cycling/DG_10026401


> Flashing lights don't have to meet the standard but they must:
> 
> flash at a rate of one to four equal flashes per second
> be at least four candelas in brightness


 
Does that make some of the flashing light modes, including strobe and random not legal on a cycle?


----------



## StuartG (24 Sep 2012)

http://www.7dayshop.com/7dayshop-bi...ght-with-mount-blue-ring?q=cycle lights&sl=sl

You won't beat these cree lights for lumen/buck. I have two for night rides which gives me four levels of light and/or flashing with change for a tenner. My partner has another pair and I know folks with more. Can be safely removed in a second. Not a disaster if something happens to them. Each takes 3xAAA. I use rechargeables. They last ...

Why spend more?


----------



## BentMikey (24 Sep 2012)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> best rear light I have come across is this Cateye rear light. It has 270 Degree round visibilty


 
It's not bad, but it's not a touch on Gaz's Dinotte 400. If you put the two lights side-by-side and on at night, you wouldn't be able to see the Cateye.


----------



## arghill (24 Sep 2012)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> best rear light I have come across is this Cateye rear light.


 
I'll second that, have had one for 2 years now. Well thought out bit of kit and works brilliantly.


----------



## Downward (24 Sep 2012)

semislickstick said:


> http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Cycling/DG_10026401
> 
> 
> Does that make some of the flashing light modes, including strobe and random not legal on a cycle?


 
The police were too busy sorting out the flooding and accidents to care and better for me to be seen in heavy rain


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Sep 2012)

Downward said:


> I had my old one today on strobe as it wasn't dark to light up the road just something to be seen.
> 
> Hopefully another few weeks until dark commutes yet.


 
was hoping you could answer my question further up, I assume this light you got came with a battery as well? IF so then that's a good price and I may just order one myself to replace my dud one !


----------



## Crankarm (26 Sep 2012)

StuartG said:


> http://www.7dayshop.com/7dayshop-bike-light-and-hand-torch-ultra-high-power-3-watt-cree-led-front-bicycle-flashlight-with-mount-blue-ring?q=cycle lights&sl=sl
> 
> You won't beat these cree lights for lumen/buck. I have two for night rides which gives me four levels of light and/or flashing with change for a tenner. My partner has another pair and I know folks with more. Can be safely removed in a second. Not a disaster if something happens to them. Each takes 3xAAA. I use rechargeables. They last ...
> 
> Why spend more?


 


StuartG said:


> http://www.7dayshop.com/7dayshop-bike-light-and-hand-torch-ultra-high-power-3-watt-cree-led-front-bicycle-flashlight-with-mount-blue-ring?q=cycle lights&sl=sl
> 
> You won't beat these cree lights for lumen/buck. I have two for night rides which gives me four levels of light and/or flashing with change for a tenner. My partner has another pair and I know folks with more. Can be safely removed in a second. Not a disaster if something happens to them. Each takes 3xAAA. I use rechargeables. They last ...
> 
> *Why spend more?*


 
Err ................. to get a much better light? Eg Exposure Max D. It's as good as my car headlights. The only thing better would be x2 of them.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (26 Sep 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Err ................. to get a much better light? Eg Exposure Max D. It's as good as my car headlights. The only thing better would be x2 of them.



What's the price tag on an exposure max d? £250+ ? Crazy


----------



## StuartG (26 Sep 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Err ................. to get a much better light? Eg Exposure Max D. It's as good as my car headlights. The only thing better would be x2 of them.


I ride right with my tenner's worth all through the night Cranky in unlit countryside. Rarely do I have both on full power. I guess I just don't share your night vision problem. Maybe you are getting a bit old for this sort of thing ... 

If you need car light power at 17mph then I'm not sure you should be relying on them at 70 mph. Just sayin'


----------



## gaz (26 Sep 2012)

StuartG said:


> I ride right with my tenner's worth all through the night Cranky in unlit countryside. Rarely do I have both on full power. I guess I just don't share your night vision problem. Maybe you are getting a bit old for this sort of thing ...
> 
> If you need car light power at 17mph then I'm not sure you should be relying on them at 70 mph. Just sayin'


I don't know about you, but I like to see far ahead of me when cycling on unlit roads.


----------



## StuartG (26 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> I don't know about you, but I like to see far ahead of me when cycling on unlit roads.


I would rather have two less powerful lights than one very high powered as above. I've seen too many (including extremely expensive) fail in adverse conditions. Potentially fatal on unlit roads ...

How do you dip for oncoming vehicles? I normally have one 'dipped' and the other 'full beam' so it isn't a problem.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (26 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> I don't know about you, but I like to see far ahead of me when cycling on unlit roads.



Having the security light on, on your house doesn't count  lol


----------



## Downward (26 Sep 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> does it come with the battery and sundries as well? My original head unit ie that one you linked to is broken, so have good battery pack but no light! Was swithering about buying another or buy the small torches instead, they are neater .


 
Oh right sorrry skim read this

Yes it comes with light, battery and charger the whole lot


----------



## 400bhp (26 Sep 2012)

StuartG said:


> http://www.7dayshop.com/7dayshop-bike-light-and-hand-torch-ultra-high-power-3-watt-cree-led-front-bicycle-flashlight-with-mount-blue-ring?q=cycle lights&sl=sl
> 
> You won't beat these cree lights for lumen/buck. I have two for night rides which gives me four levels of light and/or flashing with change for a tenner. My partner has another pair and I know folks with more. Can be safely removed in a second. Not a disaster if something happens to them. Each takes 3xAAA. I use rechargeables. They last ...
> 
> Why spend more?


 
I have a feeling the Aldi ones available tomorrow are made by Cree - certainly their torches on sale at the end of last year were. If they don't look too good I'm going to buy a couple of the sets you suggest.


----------



## gaz (26 Sep 2012)

StuartG said:


> I would rather have two less powerful lights than one very high powered as above. I've seen too many (including extremely expensive) fail in adverse conditions. Potentially fatal on unlit roads ...
> 
> How do you dip for oncoming vehicles? I normally have one 'dipped' and the other 'full beam' so it isn't a problem.


That's why I run more than one light.
I dip by either turning the power down or by hovering my hand above the top half of the beam, not had a single complaint yet.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (26 Sep 2012)

I have cree and do a bit of offroad now,since I moved and they are fine.


----------



## Col5632 (28 Sep 2012)

Cant stop looking at lights and cant decide which one to go for

Is this one any good?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1000LM-Cr...isure_Cycling_Bike_Lights&hash=item3a7630ec8e


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Sep 2012)

nice find two of those would do me fine but you still need buy a battery and charge Col!


----------



## pac-man (28 Sep 2012)

cant beat cree xml t6's thats a lot of bang for your buck.. have been using 2 on the front for the last year with over 4.5 hours burn time on one charge at full power. no issues with water ingress. more importantly easy to recharge the battery as you don't need to remove of the bike (if you park in a garage with a power point nearly of course). have used lots of different lights in the past, some very expensive, but this is the best light by far.

as for rear light Fibre Flare.
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/fibre-flare-ultimate-safety-rear-tail-light-single/
a tad expensive, but worth every penny


----------



## Phill057 (29 Sep 2012)

Personally speaking a I find that people pay more attention to flashing tail light. Those flashing leds are super value for money. and they do work


----------



## Col5632 (1 Oct 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> nice find two of those would do me fine but you still need buy a battery and charge Col!


 
Yeah but they sell that for £6 aswell, i just wasnt sure if the price was "too" good to be true 

I wanted the same light from torchy boy but he seems to have sold out or not re-listed them again


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Oct 2012)

Col I had the XML -T6 head unit with battery pack posted elsewhere in this thread, was superb when it was working but all of these lights are cheap and build quality is suss to be honest. Mine is now deceased so using my old cateye triple shot (homebrewed with updated LEDs) however will be buying a replacement just not decided to go down the torch route (neat ) or stick with a new heaad unit?


----------



## Col5632 (1 Oct 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> Col I had the XML -T6 head unit with battery pack posted elsewhere in this thread, was superb when it was working but all of these lights are cheap and build quality is suss to be honest. Mine is now deceased so using my old cateye triple shot (homebrewed with updated LEDs) however will be buying a replacement just not decided to go down the torch route (neat ) or stick with a new heaad unit?


 
I have the same light (or a version of that light) but the battery pack is a bit well dead (works sometimes but not for long, just looking for something that will last, and lights up clocklunie road at night lol


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Oct 2012)

you have a XML -T6 head unit already? If so can get battery packs for £14-£19 on the bay?


----------



## Col5632 (1 Oct 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> you have a XML -T6 head unit already? If so can get battery packs for £14-£19 on the bay?


 
Well i actually bought this

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004FEL7Y0/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

O ring is useless as is the battery now, would be easier to have it neat i think


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Oct 2012)

more or less the same as mine, for £30 odd quid its worth a punt they are cheap and the batteries supplied are poor. You can get a replacement battery and o-rings on the bay, consider that in your next purchase?


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (1 Oct 2012)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Have you tried them? What's your thoughts?


 
received mine today, i compared it with my magicshine, its a whiter light to the magicshine, and seems to have a more of a focused beam, where as my magicshine is more of a spread beam. but i am impressed with its power. the strobe is very fast compared to my magishine. could well induce a fit lol. the glass has a rubber seal ring and a seal ring to the head unit, so should help with waterproofing, yet to test that. The wiring feels more flimsy compared to the magic shine, Ive secured the wire to the head unit to stop it flexing about so much, my thoughts are to much wiggling of this will break the connection, but the end of the day its alot cheaper in price than the magicshine. i'll be interested in seeing how much run time I'll get from a fully charged battery. In conclusion I think it's a good bright little light for the price. And I think the sellers selling them even cheaper now, £17.58 delivered.


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Oct 2012)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> received mine today, i compared it with my magicshine, its a whiter light to the magicshine, and seems to have a more of a focused beam, where as my magicshine is more of a spread beam. but i am impressed with its power. the strobe is very fast compared to my magishine. could well induce a fit lol. the glass has a rubber seal ring and a seal ring to the head unit, so should help with waterproofing, yet to test that. The wiring feels more flimsy compared to the magic shine, Ive secured the wire to the head unit to stop it flexing about so much, my thoughts are to much wiggling of this will break the connection, but the end of the day its alot cheaper in price than the magicshine. i'll be interested in seeing how much run time I'll get from a fully charged battery. In conclusion I think it's a good bright little light for the price. And I think the sellers selling them even cheaper now, £17.58 delivered.


 
the wiring in the head unit was the second thing that want wrong with my set, I did manage to get in to try and solder the wire back on, but failed miserably  How did you secure the wiring to the head? Probably going to order a set today i think.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (2 Oct 2012)

I've used electrical tape, I've got to take it on a run and see what happens as I know the head units can generate some heat. If it fails I'll resort to my second favourite invention and cable tie it!


----------



## Col5632 (2 Oct 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> more or less the same as mine, for £30 odd quid its worth a punt they are cheap and the batteries supplied are poor. You can get a replacement battery and o-rings on the bay, consider that in your next purchase?


 
Yeah i might do that, maybe use it as a head light or a spare  Just got pretty fed up of it if im honest


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Oct 2012)

just as an update bought this 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251161561...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_5144wt_917

for £24, price gone up now but think I will be returning it as its not very bright imo. Compared to my old one its not the same. When I briefly switched it on it was bright for about a second then it dimmed considerably ! Now with fully charged battery it is is still dim, so be packing it back up to send back I think. Wondering if it really is a xml t6??


----------



## gaz (7 Oct 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> just as an update bought this
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251161561...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_5144wt_917
> 
> for £24, price gone up now but think I will be returning it as its not very bright imo. Compared to my old one its not the same. When I briefly switched it on it was bright for about a second then it dimmed considerably ! Now with fully charged battery it is is still dim, so be packing it back up to send back I think. Wondering if it really is a xml t6??


It's been mentioned previously on the forums, they will buy large quantities of poor quality XML-T6 (or what ever emitter is being used) and they will not get anywhere near the rated output.

You pay top buck for some lights, and those companies buy the better quality emitters and get better light outputs.


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Oct 2012)

oh this is nowhere near bright enough its not even as bright as my cateye tripleshot!!


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (7 Oct 2012)

Hmmm,don't use those anymore,use two different front lights which run on 1x18650 battery each.

That can't be 8000mah it must be 4000mah.Unless they are using the more expensive batteries,Usually they send 2000mah batteries or just over.Cheap crap.


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Oct 2012)

oh defo not 8000 not that gullible  however I`m actually thinking of just asking for a refund and buying these instead http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220954131717#ht_3864wt_803


----------



## Crankarm (8 Oct 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> oh defo not 8000 not that gullible  however I`m actually thinking of just asking for a refund and buying these instead http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220954131717#ht_3864wt_803


 
Waste of £14.99 IMHO. Buy a decent LED light such as Hope, Exposure or Lupine, etc.

I might buy a 2nd Max D, mark 5 this time, so will have 2800 Lumens (1200 +1600) to light the way, or could go for the Max D 6 LED giving 2000 Lumens!!!! I get club discount you see - 20% off which helps.


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Oct 2012)

we don`t all have the money to spend £200 + on a set of lights, however I do take your point. You do pay for what you get anyway shall see what happens with my refund. Think I should of taken the plunge on a couple of torches but maybe not those ones.


----------



## lb81 (8 Oct 2012)

I got some from Decathlon which charge using a USB in 2 hours and shine for 4 hours. £20 the pair.

The front light has 2 brightness settings... I also have an LED Lenser P7 torch gaffer taped to an old bracket which came free with my head torch. The whole set up cost about £50. I could go off roading in the dark with all 3 front lights on inc head torch!


----------



## Col5632 (8 Oct 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> just as an update bought this
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251161561...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_5144wt_917
> 
> for £24, price gone up now but think I will be returning it as its not very bright imo. Compared to my old one its not the same. When I briefly switched it on it was bright for about a second then it dimmed considerably ! Now with fully charged battery it is is still dim, so be packing it back up to send back I think. Wondering if it really is a xml t6??


 
Similar to my light but it cant be the same cause my light is super bright just a crappy battery on it, tempted for some of the ones you have linked further down


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Oct 2012)

take a look at torchy the battery boy's blog/database before you drop a ton of th ehard earned on overpriced brand named garbage.


----------



## Col5632 (8 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> take a look at torchy the battery boy's blog/database before you drop a ton of th ehard earned on overpriced brand named garbage.


 
Had a good look on that website and his ebay page, he seems to have sold out of the twin cree light i was going to buy, so many lights at different prices and quality its tuff to choose which light is best to buy


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Oct 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Had a good look on that website and his ebay page, he seems to have sold out of the twin cree light i was going to buy, so many lights at different prices and quality its tuff to choose which light is best to buy


I feel it is better to wait and get something reliable at a decent price than have something cheap fail on you in the dark. (or burn your house down!)


----------



## Col5632 (8 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I feel it is better to wait and get something reliable at a decent price than have something cheap fail on you in the dark. (or burn your house down!)


 
What would you recommend?


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2012)

Col5632 said:


> What would you recommend?


 
Hope Vision 1


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Oct 2012)

Col the issue is that you do pay for quality but its hard to swallow splashing out £200 on light when you can do the same for £30. I`m returning mine and the seller has offered to replace so will see what comes up. I think the best options are separate torches reading on the forums easier to fix/repair and also some redundancy?

I have a cateye tripleshot which in fairness is bloody good but the battery is heavy 10 double AAs! If I could convert to li ion ie these small pack batteries I would, in fact I would even have a bash at converting to the latest XML Crees.


----------



## Col5632 (8 Oct 2012)

fossyant said:


> Hope Vision 1


 
I had thought about it and i know you get what you pay for but £65?


----------



## jamin100 (8 Oct 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> oh defo not 8000 not that gullible  however I`m actually thinking of just asking for a refund and buying these instead http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220954131717#ht_3864wt_803


 
Ive got these and they are ok. 
Granted, they are not as bright as £70 lights but for me they are bright enough to be seen with and provide a decent amount of illumination. 

I use mine with AAA's but will get some of the 18650 batteries at some point.


----------



## Col5632 (8 Oct 2012)

jamin100 said:


> Ive got these and they are ok.
> Granted, they are not as bright as £70 lights but for me they are bright enough to be seen with and provide a decent amount of illumination.
> 
> I use mine with AAA's but will get some of the 18650 batteries at some point.


 
Would you say they are good enough to light up an un-lit cycle path and doing a max of 15mph?


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Oct 2012)

m8 at work has them and says they are good but he only uses one. For me its about run time, so on full blast I dunno what the run time is, however run two and you can use the lower setting but get more output and run time!


----------



## StuAff (8 Oct 2012)

Col5632 said:


> I had thought about it and i know you get what you pay for but £65?


Very reliable. Well built, in the UK. Good customer service. Even the older version (the light of choice for most of the FNRttC regulars) is more than up to the job of dark lanes at 20+. With decent rechargeables, it will last all night on the second-lowest power setting, 30+ hours on the lowest (which is generally all I use). And should you need replacements, AAs are easy to buy or carry. They've just updated it for 2013, new LED giving 35% more light output with no loss of battery life.


----------



## jamin100 (8 Oct 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Would you say they are good enough to light up an un-lit cycle path and doing a max of 15mph?


 
I would of thought so. However, I only ride on lit roads so probably wouldnt be the best person to ask. 
I can take some photos in my back garden tonight when its dark if you want?


----------



## Col5632 (8 Oct 2012)

jamin100 said:


> I would of thought so. However, I only ride on lit roads so probably wouldnt be the best person to ask.
> I can take some photos in my back garden tonight when its dark if you want?


 
That would be very helpful


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2012)

Col5632 said:


> I had thought about it and i know you get what you pay for but £65?


 
They are about the best light in that Price bracket. Had mine over 3 years now (I use 2) and they are bomb proof. Been through just about every form of weather, never ever let even the smallest amount of moisture into them.


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Oct 2012)

My neighbour on the other hand splashed out loads a cash on a Max D only for it to fail a year and half later! So expensive lights does not necessary mean they do not break but probably not very common.


----------



## StuAff (8 Oct 2012)

fossyant said:


> They are about the best light in that Price bracket. Had mine over 3 years now (I use 2) and they are bomb proof. Been through just about every form of weather, never ever let even the smallest amount of moisture into them.


Mine did succumb to water once- on the November 2009 FNRttC (very wet indeed) I hadn't quite screwed in the battery cover and it shut down mid ride. Got home, recharged the batteries, put them back in....everything worked fine. And it has been ever since.


----------



## potsy (8 Oct 2012)

Hadn't seen the new version of the Hope, biggest improvement seems to be a low battery warning lamp


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Hadn't seen the new version of the Hope, biggest improvement seems to be a low battery warning lamp


 
And a slightly brighter LED.


----------



## StuAff (8 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Hadn't seen the new version of the Hope, biggest improvement seems to be a low battery warning lamp


Yup, that too....


----------



## potsy (8 Oct 2012)

fossyant said:


> And a slightly brighter LED.


Though it says 215 lumen, I thought the old one was 240?


----------



## StuAff (8 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Though it says 215 lumen, I thought the old one was 240?


215 measured lumens, 300 generated for the new one. I imagine the older version's 240 figure is generated.


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Oct 2012)

or buy those torches I linked too earlier and run them on max and get prob about 300 lumens out of each? All for £16  The big brand makes do look good in all seriousness but does anyone actually care?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Oct 2012)

Col5632 said:


> What would you recommend?


What's your budget?


----------



## gaz (8 Oct 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> or buy those torches I linked too earlier and run them on max and get prob about 300 lumens out of each? All for £16  The big brand makes do look good in all seriousness but does anyone actually care?


Yes..


----------



## Col5632 (8 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> What's your budget?


 
Ideally around £40


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Oct 2012)

These were £49.99 inc decent batteries and UK charger. He had cheaper listed at the time, iirc he had some for £39.99 and is a reputable ebayer. I use them on unlit country roads avg speed 15 - 16 mph. They last about 90 mins on level 1, I run them on level 3 and charge twice a week.

You could do worse than ask when next he'll have some.


----------



## Col5632 (8 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> These were £49.99 inc decent batteries and UK charger. He had cheaper listed at the time, iirc he had some for £39.99 and is a reputable ebayer. I use them on unlit country roads avg speed 15 - 16 mph. They last about 90 mins on level 1, I run them on level 3 and charge twice a week.
> 
> You could do worse than ask when next he'll have some.


 
Its exactly the lights from the same seller i was looking for, asked him last week if he was getting them back in and he said in the next week or so, so these come recommened do they?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Oct 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Its exactly the lights from the same seller i was looking for, asked him last week if he was getting them back in and he said in the next week or so, so these come recommened do they?


I am entirely happy with them (for the money make that de-lighted) and bought them having read recommendations here and elsewhere for both him, his lights, his batteries and his chargers....


----------



## Nebulous (8 Oct 2012)

Col5632 said:


> I had thought about it and i know you get what you pay for but £65?


 
Available at £54ish from Merlin cycles. I assume its the old one. I'm working myself up towards it. My stupid Lidl halogen light bounced off my commuter today and smashed.


----------



## jamin100 (8 Oct 2012)

Col5632 said:


> That would be very helpful


 
Pictures as promised.
Ive tried to mimic Gaz's settings as a comparision, so F4, 100ISO, 4 sec exposure. I dont have a tripod so it may look a bit shaky.

This was shot with the lights on full but the batteries have been used for around 2 hours previously. If you look closely you can just make out the yellow of my computer on the stem

However, after conducting this test i WOULDN'T recommend them for unlit roads. They are great "be seen" lights and when I put them on flashing mode they really were noticeable however, for lights to see by, then I can't recommend them unfortunately.

Wether this is to do with the batteries being AA or just the fact that they are cheap lights, i don't know.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Oct 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Its exactly the lights from the same seller i was looking for, asked him last week if he was getting them back in and he said in the next week or so, so these come recommened do they?


If you get them you may want to consider buying some velcro style mounts if running flat bars or bullhorns where the supplied mount may foul brake levers


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Oct 2012)

is that the ones I linked to earlier? Don't look very bright? Can the head be zoomed in out?? Maybe best running two?


----------



## gaz (8 Oct 2012)

jamin100 said:


> Pictures as promised.
> Ive tried to mimic Gaz's settings as a comparision, so F4, 100ISO, 4 sec exposure. I dont have a tripod so it may look a bit shaky.
> 
> This was shot with the lights on full but the batteries have been used for around 2 hours previously. If you look closely you can just make out the yellow of my computer on the stem
> ...


And you compare that to a hope vision 1





Or perhaps a Dinotte 1200L+


----------



## jamin100 (9 Oct 2012)

Oh they were zoomed out too


----------



## Col5632 (9 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> If you get them you may want to consider buying some velcro style mounts if running flat bars or bullhorns where the supplied mount may foul brake levers


 
Do you know where i will get them from as the brake levers was something i was worried about

And what makes Torchy boy's two Cree lights better than the lights posted above by Jammin?


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Oct 2012)

Col those ones up above are Cree Q5 7w i think, the other ones advertised by several sellers are XML T6's however they will be driven much lower lower I suspect as they put out about 500 lumens in the small torch heads. Now I might be wrong with that and they are indeed running full blast, thus they will be mega mega bright and look be on a par with the Dinotte 1200 in Gaz'z picture!
Just as a side note, reading on other forums these torch heads with XML T6 LEDs run very hot ( unless you get a dud like the one I just bought), so best not have them on full blast for long, hence if you can run two better!


----------



## Col5632 (9 Oct 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> Col those ones up above are Cree Q5 7w i think, the other ones advertised by several sellers are XML T6's however they will be driven much lower lower I suspect as they put out about 500 lumens in the small torch heads. Now I might be wrong with that and they are indeed running full blast, thus they will be mega mega bright and look be on a par with the Dinotte 1200 in Gaz'z picture!
> Just as a side note, reading on other forums these torch heads with XML T6 LEDs run very hot ( unless you get a dud like the one I just bought), so best not have them on full blast for long, hence if you can run two better!


 
Man im confused  (easily done i know) if torchy can get his back in stock i would like to try them as he gives them good reviews and people recommend him on here so can only be good


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Man im confused  (easily done i know) if torchy can get his back in stock i would like to try them as he gives them good reviews and people recommend him on here so can only be good



Just get a hope 1. Simples


----------



## Teuchter (9 Oct 2012)

Always had good results from a Fenix torch on unlit tracks and roads but lost mine last year (I suspect the kids "borrowed" it). Are these now totally out of fashion and superseded by better options?

That Dinotte that Gaz posted looks amazing but no way I'm springing for one of them when only about a mile or two of my commute is on dark roads and needs more than a flashing Cateye.


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Oct 2012)

fossyant said:


> Just get a hope 1. Simples


 
Yer but they are £80 which is above budget for Col I think, I think some of the UK manufacturers are missing a trick here, if they dropped there prices to compete just a little bit, we would all be jumping on them but alas in todays economic climate, we are price senstive. They are all using the same tech,same drivers I suspect and probably all from the same chinese factory as well??


----------



## Col5632 (9 Oct 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> Yer but they are £80 which is above budget for Col I think, I think some of the UK manufacturers are missing a trick here, if they dropped there prices to compete just a little bit, we would all be jumping on them but alas in todays economic climate, we are price senstive. They are all using the same tech,same drivers I suspect and probably all from the same chinese factory as well??


 
I can stretch to the £80 but ideally only need a bright light for about a mile of my commute each way, and if i can get two lights at £50 that do that then even better


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Oct 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Do you know where i will get them from as the brake levers was something i was worried about
> 
> And what makes Torchy boy's two Cree lights better than the lights posted above by Jammin?


the velcro mounts are available on fleabay for about a fiver a pair, if you search for ultrafire mounts you should find them.

the emitters (the LED's) are better spec and are emitters used seem to be ones that actually meet the spec as it appears the torchy brand/company have decent quality standards

I've not noticed heat being a problem btw.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Oct 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> Yer but they are £80 which is above budget for Col I think, I think some of the UK manufacturers are missing a trick here, if they dropped there prices to compete just a little bit, we would all be jumping on them but alas in todays economic climate, we are price senstive. They are all using the same tech,same drivers I suspect and probably all from the same chinese factory as well??


Hope are transparent about their sourcing the electronics from overseas but stand by their claims that their kit is made in Lancashire. They are a premium brand with premium brand prices to suit.


----------



## gaz (9 Oct 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> Yer but they are £80 which is above budget for Col I think, I think some of the UK manufacturers are missing a trick here, if they dropped there prices to compete just a little bit, we would all be jumping on them but alas in todays economic climate, we are price senstive. They are all using the same tech,same drivers I suspect and probably all from the same chinese factory as well??


Naaaah, the last thing they should do is reduce the prices. As that will no doubt mean reducing the quality of these products. Which by the way, is outstanding and definitely noticeable.

Whilst they may be using the same drivers, the good quality lights are out putting higher lumens than the cheaper lights using the same drivers. As the cheaper companies are buying the stuff in huge quantities and get varying quality.
Where as the good quality companies are buying less and making sure they get the top stuff. Which results in better quality across all of their lights.

The Exposure range of lights is a great example of the minor things that make a difference. The flash mode on most lights is in the cycle of the solid beams, this isn't much good if you cycling in pitch black, the last thing you want is to have no light for a split second as you are changing modes. Instead they took the flash out of the normal mode pattern and made it so you hold the power button for two seconds and then you have flash.
Take into account the extras they also provide, including linking up a rear light or second front light to the original front light and the ability to add an additional battery pack on the back.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (9 Oct 2012)

No good for the colour blind though.


----------



## Col5632 (9 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> the velcro mounts are available on fleabay for about a fiver a pair, if you search for ultrafire mounts you should find them.
> 
> the emitters (the LED's) are better spec and are emitters used seem to be ones that actually meet the spec as it appears the torchy brand/company have decent quality standards
> 
> I've not noticed heat being a problem btw.


 
Thanks for your help Greg  Still not sure whether to get 1 hope light or two from torchy


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Oct 2012)

No, such decisions are tricky.

For myself, the nature of my commute is such that I would never rely on a single light source at speed on an unlit road when commuting and I don't want to slow down much at night as that extends the duration of the commute beyond my, albeit arbitrary, one hour limit.

Hence I have a pair of AyUps up front (which are excellent lights with very long run time but still have several single points of failure) plus the Torchy's as auxiliaries, though most often so far the torchy pair alone have been turned on.


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Oct 2012)

do you have any room to put your hands  I am woefully under prepared compared to you guys, just one set of lights  normally.


----------



## totallyfixed (9 Oct 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> do you have any room to put your hands  I am woefully under prepared compared to you guys, just one set of lights  normally.


I suspect that more than a few posters on here are using straight bars, on drop bars there is only really room for two front lights unless you start adding extension bars and the like. I personally have 1 main front light with a backup head torch, useful for punctures etc, but always 2 on the back, both on flash which in my experience makes drivers think a bit more, and I do a lot of night riding on very dark lanes.


----------



## gaz (9 Oct 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> I suspect that more than a few posters on here are using straight bars, on drop bars there is only really room for two front lights unless you start adding extension bars and the like. I personally have 1 main front light with a backup head torch, useful for punctures etc, but always 2 on the back, both on flash which in my experience makes drivers think a bit more, and I do a lot of night riding on very dark lanes.


You might want to change one of your rear lights to solid, it is much easier for people to follow your position.


----------



## Downward (9 Oct 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Well i actually bought this
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004FEL7Y0/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> 
> O ring is useless as is the battery now, would be easier to have it neat i think


 
I have this - It's into it's 2nd Winter now. Only issue is the Screw came loose on the light to bracket connector but I superglued it.

Used on the Rea Valley Route (Unlit Cycle lanes) and can't fault it for the price. Much much brighter than the 2 Tesco torches used from 2008-2010 winters !


----------



## totallyfixed (9 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> You might want to change one of your rear lights to solid, it is much easier for people to follow your position.


I am in the fortunate position in having a partner who is also a cyclist [and a very talented one at that] and I am able to test any new innovations [that we can afford!] by observing them from a motorists point of view. BTW this is how I came to be concerned with the power output of front omni-directional lights when seen from a drivers point of view on unlit roads, especially narrow ones, I digress.
I have had the opportunity of driving behind my partner when she has had both combinations of rear light, flashing/steady and flashing/flashing and on a very dark road it is difficult at a distance beyond the throw of the car headlights to determine how far away the cyclist is. However, and this is the important / common sense bit, it didn't matter that I couldn't tell how far away she was because in the first instance I could see the flashing light first and this was the better part of 1 mile away on the straightest road we have around here. At that distance the steady light was not discernible. Many cars dip their headlights when approaching from behind for some reason, perhaps an indication that they have some respect for us? I would rather they stayed on full beam and help light our way. I am inclined to think this idea of having one steady rear light is a bit of a red herring because once a vehicle's headlights illuminate a cyclist they damn well ought to be able to judge the distance.
It may well be that in an urban environment where numpty drivers sometimes only use sidelights [don't get me started on that one!] then a steady light could be of more use for judging distance, but I'm not convinced, perhaps the urbanites on here could run some experiments with non cycling friends?


----------



## gaz (9 Oct 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> I am in the fortunate position in having a partner who is also a cyclist [and a very talented one at that] and I am able to test any new innovations [that we can afford!] by observing them from a motorists point of view. BTW this is how I came to be concerned with the power output of front omni-directional lights when seen from a drivers point of view on unlit roads, especially narrow ones, I digress.
> I have had the opportunity of driving behind my partner when she has had both combinations of rear light, flashing/steady and flashing/flashing and on a very dark road it is difficult at a distance beyond the throw of the car headlights to determine how far away the cyclist is. However, and this is the important / common sense bit, it didn't matter that I couldn't tell how far away she was because in the first instance I could see the flashing light first and this was the better part of 1 mile away on the straightest road we have around here. At that distance the steady light was not discernible. Many cars dip their headlights when approaching from behind for some reason, perhaps an indication that they have some respect for us? I would rather they stayed on full beam and help light our way. I am inclined to think this idea of having one steady rear light is a bit of a red herring because once a vehicle's headlights illuminate a cyclist they damn well ought to be able to judge the distance.
> It may well be that in an urban environment where numpty drivers sometimes only use sidelights [don't get me started on that one!] then a steady light could be of more use for judging distance, but I'm not convinced, perhaps the urbanites on here could run some experiments with non cycling friends?


Nice idea that, driving behind someone else with your lighting setup to see how it looks.

From my experience and feedback I have had, a steady light is easier to follow. Perhaps not as required so much out of town, but in town I see it as a huge benefit.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Oct 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> do you have any room to put your hands  I am woefully under prepared compared to you guys, just one set of lights  normally.


plenty of room thanks on both drops and bullhorns. AyUps are tiny and the velcro mounts for the torchys are only about 15mm wide,


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2012)

Two hope ones, two Decathlon v100 USB backups and a Garmin on my road bars.


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Oct 2012)

well I have been offered a refund on the MS clones so dunno what to do, cut my losses or get a replacement? Think two torches would be better i.e. back up if failure occurs in one?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Oct 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> well I have been offered a refund on the MS clones so dunno what to do, cut my losses or get a replacement? Think two torches would be better i.e. back up if failure occurs in one?


Were it me I'd cut loses get refund and buy a pair.


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Oct 2012)

just looking to see what ones to buy, was thinking do I order from UK or risk something from HK??


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Oct 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> just looking to see what ones to buy, was thinking do I order from UK or risk something from HK??


I can only recommend big_f_d_d (Torchy the Battery Boy) on fleabay but he has nowt in stock at present. Winter of 2009/10 I bought two cheap Taiwanese torches and some rechargeable AA batteries off there from a Taiwanese seller. Cheap, cheerful, pretty quick delivery, utter waste of effort.

Batteries were gash, wouldn't hold charge, wouldn't charge, the mounts for the torches ridiculously large and the torches were no more than ok. As torches go. No good on the bike in the rain, and you couldn't focus/diffuse the beam.


----------



## Col5632 (10 Oct 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> just looking to see what ones to buy, was thinking do I order from UK or risk something from HK??


 
I would order from the UK  Torchy is getting his twin lights in the next week or so if you can wait that long 



Downward said:


> I have this - It's into it's 2nd Winter now. Only issue is the Screw came loose on the light to bracket connector but I superglued it.
> 
> Used on the Rea Valley Route (Unlit Cycle lanes) and can't fault it for the price. Much much brighter than the 2 Tesco torches used from 2008-2010 winters !


 
Don't get me wrong it is bright but i lost the screw and the battery works sometimes and not others


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Oct 2012)

Torchy must order in direct from HK, might wait and see what turns up. will keep scouring the bay. Plenty Uk sellars, just wonder if Torchy has factored in the more expensive batteries ie better quality? If so might see about getting torches cheaper elsewhere and buy his batteries??


----------



## Col5632 (10 Oct 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> Torchy must order in direct from HK, might wait and see what turns up. will keep scouring the bay. Plenty Uk sellars, just wonder if Torchy has factored in the more expensive batteries ie better quality? If so might see about getting torches cheaper elsewhere and buy his batteries??


 
Yeah he said the delivery is at stansted the now, that seems like an option also, i like his "if your not happy send them back for a full refund" plus everybody raves about his stuff and reviews on here


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Oct 2012)

yep I might just bite the bullet, not sure I want to risk another of those MS clone headlights, torches do look far neater.


----------



## Col5632 (10 Oct 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> yep I might just bite the bullet, not sure I want to risk another of those MS clone headlights, torches do look far neater.


 
Yeah i like the thought of being able to have spare back up batteries as i have been caught out with no light before as the battery has just died on me even though i charged it that morning  and like you said if you have two you can run with one and leave one as a backup or an extra for unlit paths. Most of my commute is on lit roads so its mainly just to be seen


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Oct 2012)

to be honest doubt you need anything as bright if its just to be seen? So presume you will run on low? For me I need freekin laser beams  from now until approx March for the dark mornings. My commute is unlit for most parts until I hit Crammond


----------



## Davidc (10 Oct 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> I am inclined to think this idea of having one steady rear light is a bit of a red herring because once a vehicle's headlights illuminate a cyclist they damn well ought to be able to judge the distance.
> It may well be that in an urban environment where numpty drivers sometimes only use sidelights [don't get me started on that one!] then a steady light could be of more use for judging distance, but I'm not convinced, perhaps the urbanites on here could run some experiments with non cycling friends?


 
My experience is different.

I have found that in a lit environment I get better response from drivers with a single steady back light than with a single flashing one, but a mix leads to less close passes and better respect for my needs than either. Usually at night I have 1 flashing and one steady Smart plus a steady B&M from the dynamo, so only the doziest drivers can miss me.

At the front I only use steady lights - can't stand having a light flashing all the time, and I just don't have any problems being seen, though there are occasionally drivers who clearly aren't looking or at least not registering anything. They wouldn't see it if the Eddystone lighthouse was on the front.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Oct 2012)

Col5632 said:


> Yeah i like the thought of being able to have spare back up batteries as i have been caught out with no light before as the battery has just died on me even though i charged it that morning  and like you said if you have two you can run with one and leave one as a backup or an extra for unlit paths. Most of my commute is on lit roads so its mainly just to be seen


remember, low temperatures can kill battery output. the laws of physics are merciless.


----------



## Col5632 (10 Oct 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> to be honest doubt you need anything as bright if its just to be seen? So presume you will run on low? For me I need freekin laser beams  from now until approx March for the dark mornings. My commute is unlit for most parts until I hit Crammond


 
Need it super bright for atleast 1 mile then it can go on medium/low after that 



GregCollins said:


> remember, low temperatures can kill battery output. the laws of physics are merciless.


 
My battery was killed before it even became cold


----------



## DougieAB (10 Oct 2012)

Was just about to order the twin lights from Torchy only to find they were out of stock so good news that they will be available soon as I have already had one a*se pull out towards me at a lit roundabout and then take exception to me shouting at him! Dont you just love these dark mornings!


----------



## Davidc (10 Oct 2012)

DougieAB said:


> Was just about to order the twin lights from Torchy only to find they were out of stock so good news that they will be available soon as I have already had one a*se pull out towards me at a lit roundabout and then take exception to me shouting at him! Dont you just love these dark mornings!


Brightness won't help. If he pulled out he either wasn't looking or didn't care. You can put the floodlights from Wembley Stadium on your bike and anyone who doesn't respond to a normal bright light won't take any notice of them.

Make sure you don't cause an accident by dazzling someone.


----------



## DougieAB (11 Oct 2012)

So what would you suggest? I wear high viz, have fitted spoke reflectors and three forward and three rear facing lights. What else can a cyclist do to be seen!!!!!


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Oct 2012)

DougieAB said:


> So what would you suggest? I wear high viz, have fitted spoke reflectors and three forward and three rear facing lights. What else can a cyclist do to be seen!!!!!


Nothing actually, until the tipping point is reached where a majority of people ride a bike, you have to ride everywhere with the assumption that you are invisible in spite of your best attempts to prove otherwise.


----------



## coffeejo (11 Oct 2012)

Last night, two of us were riding two abreast on a country lane, me with my Hope Vision 1 on full, my mate with his dynamo light. An approaching car dipped its lights and pulled over into a layby to let the "car" pass.


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Last night, two of us were riding two abreast on a country lane, me with my Hope Vision 1 on full, my mate with his dynamo light. An approaching car dipped its lights and pulled over into a layby to let the "car" pass.


Yes, we have the same experience on many occasions [we both have Hope's], but as I alluded to in an earlier post, over the last few years front lights have got increasingly powerful but not using a controlled beam as in dipped car headlights. Looking at a car with dipped headlights is much easier than looking at the Hopes and they are relatively low powered compared with many. There is definitely an element of "boys and their toys" and the must have more lumens when in actual fact most of these lights are terribly inefficient at throwing a beam where you really need it without searing the eyeballs of anyone coming towards you. I am always told to just angle my light down to stop blinding anyone, yes well, I like to have my light tight on the bars so it can't be moved around. Another option that peeps come up with is to make some kind of hood fro the light, why should you have to? There are lights out there that throw a beam exactly like that of a car on dipped, it isn't rocket science. Can you tell I am bored .


----------



## Davidc (11 Oct 2012)

DougieAB said:


> So what would you suggest? I wear high viz, have fitted spoke reflectors and three forward and three rear facing lights.* What else can a cyclist do to be seen*!!!!!


 
What totallyfixed says is right. I'd add that a huge majority of drivers is alert and will even always spot those cyclists who choose to ride without any lights. If that were not the case riding after dark wouldn't be possible. Our problem is the small minority of drivers who are either crazy or dozy.

The drivers cyclists have trouble with also cause a lot of collisions and near collisions for all road users, cyclists don't get any special treatment from them. To think so is pure paranoia.

Not seeing what you're looking at is a failing of our brains. We all do it sometimes. Look at the Gorilla In The Room film evidence. Always expect it.

There's nothing much more than avoiding dark clothes and using sensible lighting that you can do to get yourself seen. All you can do is be alert and vigilant and ride defensively. Those things are perfectly compatible with good riding practice, including being assertive. You need to spot the problem drivers early and just avoid contention with them.


----------



## coffeejo (11 Oct 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Yes, we have the same experience on many occasions [we both have Hope's], but as I alluded to in an earlier post, over the last few years front lights have got increasingly powerful but not using a controlled beam as in dipped car headlights. Looking at a car with dipped headlights is much easier than looking at the Hopes and they are relatively low powered compared with many. There is definitely an element of "boys and their toys" and the must have more lumens when in actual fact most of these lights are terribly inefficient at throwing a beam where you really need it without searing the eyeballs of anyone coming towards you. I am always told to just angle my light down to stop blinding anyone, yes well, I like to have my light tight on the bars so it can't be moved around. Another option that peeps come up with is to make some kind of hood fro the light, why should you have to? There are lights out there that throw a beam exactly like that of a car on dipped, it isn't rocket science. Can you tell I am bored .


My ideal light would have an integral rechargeable battery (rather than a separate pack like the magicshines), have different settings to put out a low but wide spread of light (for main roads) or wide and high (for country lanes) as well as a "be seen" option for riding under street lights, AND have a dimmer switch. My biggest gripe with the Hope (apart from being plunged into darkness when it switches itself off instead going down to the next power setting ) is that to go down the settings/strengths, you've got to scroll through the lot.


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Oct 2012)

I think most of us that have Hopes agree on the point about it cutting out. I saw the latest version at The Bike Show and at least that has low battery warning led's, I also hate having to scroll through all the settings.
The best road light I have seen other than the very expensive Exposure Strada is the Trelock Ls 950
http://www.bike24.com/p220696.html have a look at the video, even on the highest setting it has a run time of 6 hours which is amazing. The readouts on the top of the light are also very accurate according to tests done in the UK. It is unusual looking but well engineered [it's German] and they have very strict standards in their bike lighting unlike the UK. Anyone used one in real life?


----------



## coffeejo (11 Oct 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> I think most of us that have Hopes agree on the point about it cutting out. I saw the latest version at The Bike Show and at least that has low battery warning led's, I also hate having to scroll through all the settings.
> The best road light I have seen other than the very expensive Exposure Strada is the Trelock Ls 950
> http://www.bike24.com/p220696.html have a look at the video, even on the highest setting it has a run time of 6 hours which is amazing. The readouts on the top of the light are also very accurate according to tests done in the UK. It is unusual looking but well engineered [it's German] and they have very strict standards in their bike lighting unlike the UK. Anyone used one in real life?


I quite like the look of that....


----------



## potsy (11 Oct 2012)

I've recently gone from using the Hopes as main lights, to a Moon 500, much brighter and weighs less (shut it) but the battery life on the top 2 settings is not great.
It runs the opposite way too, it starts in full power and you cycle thru to the lower settings with a push of the button.
Great for the unlit park cut thru, and usb rechargable.


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Oct 2012)

It was the short run time that put me off the Moon, dr_pink could do with a new light as the Hope weighs half as much as she does, not that you would have a problem.......just saying


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Oct 2012)

DougieAB said:


> So what would you suggest? I wear high viz, have fitted spoke reflectors and three forward and three rear facing lights. What else can a cyclist do to be seen!!!!!


I have all that, and a bit more on my commuter. I don't expect it to make a difference but, like the helmet I wear to commute, but discard at weekends, it comforts the lovely Helen and won't allow some mealy-mouthed lawyer to truthfully claim his client couldn't see me if the worse happens.


----------



## potsy (11 Oct 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> It was the short run time that put me off the Moon, dr_pink could do with a new light as the Hope weighs half as much as she does, not that you would have a problem.......just saying



Have added the Hope to the Secteur for tonights commute, tbh the Moon on power level 2 lasts long enough to get to work and back (approx 1h 40mins) with some to spare, just turn it up on unlit sections.

Hope will be for back-up and extra power thru the park


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2012)

I love my Hopes and would not change them. Level one or two is fine for traffic, three and four off road, or dark lanes.

Just love the construction. Get into a regular recharge cycle with a smart charger, like most lights.


----------



## hennbell (11 Oct 2012)

I have a mitycross 350. I use both a helmet and handle bar mount. When I first got the light I used the helmet mount If a car got a little to close I would give them an extremely hard stare to convince them to back off. Now I use the bar mount and use the mantra dip don't dazzle. In the winter both morning and evening rides can be very dark but for most of the year i use lights only to get noticed.


----------



## Col5632 (12 Oct 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> I think most of us that have Hopes agree on the point about it cutting out. I saw the latest version at The Bike Show and at least that has low battery warning led's, I also hate having to scroll through all the settings.
> The best road light I have seen other than the very expensive Exposure Strada is the Trelock Ls 950
> http://www.bike24.com/p220696.html have a look at the video, even on the highest setting it has a run time of 6 hours which is amazing. The readouts on the top of the light are also very accurate according to tests done in the UK. It is unusual looking but well engineered [it's German] and they have very strict standards in their bike lighting unlike the UK. Anyone used one in real life?


 
I like the look of that light also


----------



## Crankarm (12 Oct 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> My neighbour on the other hand splashed out loads a cash on a Max D only for it to fail a year and half later! So expensive lights does not necessary mean they do not break but probably not very common.


 
Yeah but return it to Exposure and they replace without quibbling. Their LEDs have a lifetime warranty against failure.

The more expensive brand lights such as Hope, Exposure, Lupine etc ARE sooo much better than crap you get off Ebay as every time I switch it on the road is filled with a HUGE beam of white light. I see other cyclists with so called bike lights with a tiny spot of light a short way in front of their bikes which is pathetic really. My car headlights on dipped aren't as bright. Really notice it driving home with bike in the back. No way could you see and avoid a pot hole or pile of horse sh1t at 25mph with the likes of Cateye. I used to have cheaper lights and would never go back to them now. When I scalp other cyclists I often get a "feck me that light is bright!" as I pass by. Errrr ......... well that's the idea is it not? The next step is a triple cell to increase burn time on full to 5-6 hours from 2-3 hours. Max D Mk5 is available at end of Oct. Oh and really bright lights are good for shining at feckers who insist on riding at night using flashing mode on their front lights. This is the only thing cheap and nasty lights are good for - causing a nuisance and danger to other road users.


----------



## Crankarm (12 Oct 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Yes, we have the same experience on many occasions [we both have Hope's], but as I alluded to in an earlier post, over the last few years front lights have got increasingly powerful but not using a controlled beam as in dipped car headlights. Looking at a car with dipped headlights is much easier than looking at the Hopes and they are relatively low powered compared with many. There is definitely an element of "boys and their toys" and the must have more lumens when in actual fact most of these lights are terribly inefficient at throwing a beam where you really need it without searing the eyeballs of anyone coming towards you. I am always told to just angle my light down to stop blinding anyone, yes well, I like to have my light tight on the bars so it can't be moved around. Another option that peeps come up with is to make some kind of hood fro the light, why should you have to? There are lights out there that throw a beam exactly like that of a car on dipped, it isn't rocket science. Can you tell I am bored .


 
If you have really bright bike lights then you also have a responsibility to use them responsibly and safely. Maybe loosen the light bracket ever so slightly so you have the ability to move the beam around whilst keeping the light firmly in position. I do this with my light without difficulty. I don't want to blind other road users. It's just the same as driving a car. You don't drive around with full beam headlights on the whole time.


----------



## Crankarm (12 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> My ideal light would have an integral rechargeable battery (rather than a separate pack like the magicshines), have different settings to put out a low but wide spread of light (for main roads) or wide and high (for country lanes) as well as a "be seen" option for riding under street lights, AND have a dimmer switch. My biggest gripe with the Hope (apart from being plunged into darkness when it switches itself off instead going down to the next power setting ) is that to go down the settings/strengths, you've got to scroll through the lot.


 
The Exposure Max D meets all of your requirements. It has an internal battery so no leads or need for a battery pack although you can get one if you really want one to extend max burn time from 2-3 hours to 6..


----------



## totallyfixed (12 Oct 2012)

Crankarm said:


> The Exposure Max D meets all of your requirements. It has an internal battery so no leads or need for a battery pack although you can get one if you really want one to extend max burn time from 2-3 hours to 6..


I am a big fan of Exposure lights but I have to disagree with you about the Max D which is essentially an off road light for which it suits admirably. Any front light that has a circular beam, unless it is a spot which is useless on the road anyway, is by definition designed to scatter light in all directions. The Exposure Strada has a lense constructed to throw a beam exactly like that of a car headlight, it also has a full beam which when switched on is not unlike the Max D.
What I find amazing is how people get sucked in to believing that the more lumens a light has, the better it will perform, I know you will understand this analogy, it is like saying vehicles with big engines go faster.


----------



## totallyfixed (12 Oct 2012)

Not impressed, don't do it.


----------



## Crankarm (13 Oct 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> I am a big fan of Exposure lights but I have to disagree with you about the Max D which is essentially an off road light for which it suits admirably. Any front light that has a circular beam, unless it is a spot which is useless on the road anyway, is by definition designed to scatter light in all directions. The Exposure Strada has a lense constructed to throw a beam exactly like that of a car headlight, it also has a full beam which when switched on is not unlike the Max D.
> What I find amazing is how people get sucked in to believing that the more lumens a light has, the better it will perform, I know you will understand this analogy, it is like saying vehicles with big engines go faster.


 
Sorry TF but what tosh. Either you can't afford a Max D or you are a tight wad. Have you actually ever owned a Max D light? I have no experience of the Strada, all I know it is cheaper and less powerful = inferior. The Max D has an excellent beam, it does not spread light in all directions and means you can ride at night at speed and actually see everything in your path. It has a very large central beam and then one each side like a dipped car head light. It is awesome. I occasionally ride along side others and chat to other cyclists riding the GBW in the dark who have cheaper (but not really that cheap) and less powerful lights and their lights are woeful in comparison and they always comment that they can't believe how bright it is and how much more they can see when I am riding alongside them. What is there not to like? Go figure.


----------



## Col5632 (14 Oct 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Sorry TF but what tosh. Either you can't afford a Max D or you are a tight wad. Have you actually ever owned a Max D light? I have no experience of the Strada, all I know it is cheaper and less powerful = inferior. The Max D has an excellent beam, it does not spread light in all directions and means you can ride at night at speed and actually see everything in your path. It has a very large central beam and then one each side like a dipped car head light. It is awesome. I occasionally ride along side others and chat to other cyclists riding the GBW in the dark who have cheaper (but not really that cheap) and less powerful lights and their lights are woeful in comparison and they always comment that they can't believe how bright it is and how much more they can see when I am riding alongside them. What is there not to like? Go figure.


 
How much is the Max D?


----------



## gaz (14 Oct 2012)

Col5632 said:


> How much is the Max D?


http://www.wiggle.co.uk/exposure-maxx-d-mk5-front-light/


----------



## Col5632 (14 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/exposure-maxx-d-mk5-front-light/


 
I think ill save my money for a bike cause thats what i could buy for that price 

Tempted to try the hope vision 1 as it does look good vfm


----------



## Matt1705 (14 Oct 2012)

That max D is more than my bike cost!!!


----------



## Col5632 (14 Oct 2012)

Matt1705 said:


> That max D is more than my bike cost!!!


 
Snap with that


----------



## fossyant (14 Oct 2012)

Max D, cheapskate, should have bought the six pack, LOL.


----------



## Leaway2 (15 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/exposure-maxx-d-mk5-front-light/


 
Oh my Lord, It would be cheaper to get taxis to work


----------



## Col5632 (15 Oct 2012)

Leaway2 said:


> Oh my Lord, It would be cheaper to get taxis to work


 
I could buy a banger of a car just to get me to work for that  i commute 5 miles each way so would be silly to pay even half of that for a light


----------



## totallyfixed (15 Oct 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Sorry TF but what tosh. Either you can't afford a Max D or you are a tight wad. Have you actually ever owned a Max D light? I have no experience of the Strada, all I know it is cheaper and less powerful = inferior. The Max D has an excellent beam, it does not spread light in all directions and means you can ride at night at speed and actually see everything in your path. It has a very large central beam and then one each side like a dipped car head light. It is awesome. I occasionally ride along side others and chat to other cyclists riding the GBW in the dark who have cheaper (but not really that cheap) and less powerful lights and their lights are woeful in comparison and they always comment that they can't believe how bright it is and how much more they can see when I am riding alongside them. What is there not to like? Go figure.


 
I never, ever get personal on the forum unless I know that person well and then only through pm's. You don't know me or my background/experience but others on here do and I doubt on a face to face meeting with someone you have never met before your first words would be "what tosh". However we are in Cambridge often as we have many friends there, almost all of them cyclists so I am sure we could arrange a meet up and perhaps ride together. Of course my fixed bike is likely to be a lot cheaper than what you ride so by your definition will be inferior but let's give it a try anyway.
I digress again. To quote some of your quotes:
"What tosh"
"I have no experience of the Strada"
"Cheaper and less powerful = inferior"
"their lights are woeful"

Perhaps I should add that I, unlike you have seen both lights demonstrated.

By the way, what is GBW?


----------



## jaynana (15 Oct 2012)

bought a Fibre Flair tail light this weekend.

http://www.fibreflare.com/

original reason was that my previous Knogg got flooded.. or kept getting flooded. intention was to buy a good waterproof light.

but then eventually fell for how cool the Fibre Flair looked.. only hope its decently water proof.. without mudguards!!


----------



## fossyant (15 Oct 2012)

jaynana said:


> bought a Fibre Flair tail light this weekend.
> 
> http://www.fibreflare.com/
> 
> ...


 
Sorry but they aren't very waterproof. Keep the switched section at the top - you don't want water in that as it corrodes the switch. Mine failed that way.


----------



## jaynana (15 Oct 2012)

damn!! yeah its fixed with the switch at the top... the silicon sleeve looked far from waterproof.. that will save the switching side, but that still exposes the other end which also has a battery..

this silicon sleeve is exactly the issue with the previous KNOGG as well!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Oct 2012)

jaynana said:


> bought a Fibre Flair tail light this weekend.
> 
> http://www.fibreflare.com/
> 
> ...


no madguards fibre flares for me. i find them totally 'uncool'


----------



## jaynana (15 Oct 2012)

good one!


----------



## coffeejo (15 Oct 2012)

I like the look of the fibre flares - but the news about the lack of waterproofness is a no-no for me.

On a slightly different topic, any recommendations for a "to be seen by" light for the road bike? I was given a Knog Frog and while I like the way it discreetly fits onto the bars without cluttering them up, when I had to cycle home at dusk last night, I can't say I had much confidence in it. Luckily I was off the lanes by that point so never had to put it to the test but it got me hoping there's a better alternative out there - just as discreet but more powerful... Any thoughts?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> I like the look of the fibre flares - but the news about the lack of waterproofness is a no-no for me.
> 
> On a slightly different topic, any recommendations for a "to be seen by" light for the road bike? I was given a Knog Frog and while I like the way it discreetly fits onto the bars without cluttering them up, when I had to cycle home at dusk last night, I can't say I had much confidence in it. Luckily I was off the lanes by that point so never had to put it to the test but it got me hoping there's a better alternative out there - just as discreet but more powerful... Any thoughts?


Lezyne Femto? or the slightly larger rechargeable micro drive? The former is nice neat and only slightly flawed (no side visibility)


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Oct 2012)

so did anyone buy those torches from Torchyboy on the bay??


----------



## BSRU (19 Oct 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> so did anyone buy those torches from Torchyboy on the bay??


I bought one of his 3000 lumens lights, used it this morning when on an unlit country lane, it's like a car main beam, lit the road ahead for over two hundred metres. Obviously when ever another road user approached it was turned off.


----------



## Hawk (19 Oct 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> so did anyone buy those torches from Torchyboy on the bay??


 
This chap appears to live near me, soon as I can find a spare £70 (XM-L, or whatever it is, light) I'll be over and will let you know how I get on


----------



## goo_mason (23 Oct 2012)

I see 7DayShop are now selling MagicShine clones for under £28: http://www.7dayshop.com/7dayshop-ss...ike-bicycle-head-light-handlebar-mounted-lamp as well as one of those rear lights that gives you laser 'lane' markings for under a tenner! http://www.7dayshop.com/rear-led-bike-light-with-laser-lane-safety-function


----------



## Milo (23 Oct 2012)

Those laser lane marking lights strike me as being illegal. Are they?


----------



## Crankarm (24 Oct 2012)

Matt1705 said:


> That max D is more than my bike cost!!!


 
If you want decent kit and a proper bike it is going to cost you some £££££. If you buy a £75 bike from the Daily Express or bicycle lights from Wilkinson's don't be surprised if they fall apart after 3 weeks.

IME the only thing cheap lights are good for is being a nuisance as they are simply woeful at lighting where you want to go or down right dangerous as their owners switch them to flashing mode which on a dark night if you are another road user approaching them causes dazzling and they are very difficult to judge how far away the bicycle is and the speed at which they are travelling toward you whether you are another cyclist or driving. Flashing front lights should be banned.


----------



## Crankarm (24 Oct 2012)

BSRU said:


> I bought one of his 3000 lumens lights, used it this morning when on an unlit country lane, it's like a car main beam, lit the road ahead for over two hundred metres. Obviously when ever another road user approached it was turned off.


 
I very much doubt this light actually gave out 3000 Lumens. The current Exposure Max D Six Pack gives out a genuine 2000 Lumens and this is phenominally bright. The Max D Mk 5 gives 1600 Lumens and this is extremely bright. I would expect similar such lights from Lupine, Hope, etc to be very bright but not some cheapo on Ebay which is more likely to overheat and catch fire.


----------



## BSRU (24 Oct 2012)

Crankarm said:


> I very much doubt this light actually gave out 3000 Lumens. The current Exposure Max D Six Pack gives out a genuine 2000 Lumens and this is phenominally bright. The Max D Mk 5 gives 1600 Lumens and this is extremely bright.


It might not be 3000 but it is close. It is brighter than my cars, after market, halogen headlight on main beam(which is 2100 lumen), lighting the road ahead for at least a couple of hundred of metres and it seems well made. Will see how it survives a British winter.



Crankarm said:


> Lupine, Hope, etc to be very bright but not some cheapo on Ebay which is more likely to overheat and catch fire.


The same has been written about Magicshine when it first appeared but mine are still going strong after two years, people have even written the same about the Magicshine clones but a couple of mine is over a year old, all my lights are ridden in all weathers. The "cheapo on Ebay" lights tend to be abit hit and miss as regards to quality that is why I bought from an established dealer like Torchy Boy, who seems to have good knowledge of what he is selling.


----------



## DougieAB (24 Oct 2012)

Still nothing in stock from Torchy on E-bay. Trying to decide on lights is giving me a headache!!!


----------



## Alexis Holwell (25 Oct 2012)

Up until now i've been making do with a Lezyne Micro LED light on the front which I thought was plenty bright enough for my needs. However, I started reading this post a couple of days ago when we had some heavy fog and realised I probably need a second front light.

I've been looking around since then for a second light when someone on here mentioned they had an LED Lenser P7 torch. I too have one of those which I rarely use so have just ordered a bike mount for it. It's pretty bright so should do the trick. It's only splashproof and not waterproof though. I'm just hoping it lasts through the rain. Any suggestions on how I can make it at least a little bit more waterproof?

I've only got a cheap cateye on the rear, however i've just taken out a subscription to Cycling plus last month and their freebie for subscribing was a rear Lezyne Micro so will bung that on the bike when it turns up.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Oct 2012)

Not strictly on topic but i found it amusing, about to come home this morning and people in the bike shed at work know i run a magicshine and my route when another commuter on a hardtail that has never seen any offroad or unlit streets shines a light straight in my eyes and boasts he has a 1600 lumen light that looks like a xml t6 powered by the standard 4 x18650 batteries and a google says that they come out at a max of 1000 unmodded .
Still bright but i pity the fool 
Cree list the max power at 1040 at a max of 10 watts .


----------



## Jdratcliffe (25 Oct 2012)

Jdratcliffe said:


> use leyzne power drive x 2 on the front on solid with a exposure flash flashing the i have a flare on pulse and two cat eye rapid 3's on the random mode ( very bright)


 
ill stick by this set up 3 rear and 3 fronts all for the price of one of those IMHO huge ugly front lights you can get on full power ( 3000 suposed lums ) i get just under 2 hours run time which is perfect as my commute averages 1 hr 30mins ! hat the extra battery packs and cabling you have to go thou for some of the lights suggested here only thing i would say is i will have to invest in longer lasting "seeing lights" if i wanted to do some night rides or long sportives.


----------



## Trail Child (25 Oct 2012)

I just ordered a new front light because I'm finding my headlamp not bright enough for me. Also, because it's on my helmet, it's not visible every time I shoulder check. I had to order a new back light also because someone took my old one!


----------



## potsy (25 Oct 2012)

Got myself a Lunar R1 to use as my main rear light now, along with a 1/2 Watt on flash this should get me noticed alright.
Despite not needing any more front light (Moon 500, 2 Hope vision 1's) I still keep looking at the Lezyne mega-drive 1000 lumen light, must resist


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Oct 2012)

DougieAB said:


> Still nothing in stock from Torchy on E-bay. Trying to decide on lights is giving me a headache!!!


Same here: I must decide, or desist, carry on with the ones I've got!


----------



## DougieAB (29 Oct 2012)

Think I will go for the CREE XM-L T6 LED 1200 Lumen Bike/Head Lights from www.candb-seen.co.uk/
Reviews of the light and of the website are all good. None in stock till later this week so will see what comes in, even the 1000 lumen light looks up to the job (and it is £4 cheaper going direct than through Amazon )


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Oct 2012)

they are exactly the same as the other clones(you can buy them from DX direct), just a different style of head unit. Unsure on quality of battery packs with these as that is the weak point in them all. I myself however is considering just buying two torches with mounts plus a charger. Have managed to liberate some 18650 batterys from old laptops pity they are only 2.2mAh rating rather than 2.8-2.9 jobs but should do me just now. Just waiting on pay day and then onto ebay I go. Was waiting on Torchy but he appears to have nill stock of the dual torches setup he was selling?


----------



## Col5632 (29 Oct 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> they are exactly the same as the other clones(you can buy them from DX direct), just a different style of head unit. Unsure on quality of battery packs with these as that is the weak point in them all. I myself however is considering just buying two torches with mounts plus a charger. Have managed to liberate some 18650 batterys from old laptops pity they are only 2.2mAh rating rather than 2.8-2.9 jobs but should do me just now. Just waiting on pay day and then onto ebay I go. Was waiting on Torchy but he appears to have nill stock of the dual torches setup he was selling?


 
I don't know whats happened to the stock he was meant to have up by now


----------



## rovers1875 (29 Oct 2012)

Downward said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1200-Lume...ike_Lights&hash=item4601c5b6ce#ht_3555wt_1163
> 
> I just had this drop through the post - Will get some pics up soon. It's looks the same as the one I bought last year but the LED is smaller.
> 
> For £20 though it's a bargain.


 
I've got two of these. 1 bought 12 months ago and one this Sept. I have one for distance and one for closer. You won;t get much better for the money. Even if they only last the wimter you will have had your monies worth.


----------



## Crankarm (30 Oct 2012)

BSRU said:


> It might not be 3000 but it is close. It is brighter than my cars, after market, halogen headlight on main beam(which is 2100 lumen), lighting the road ahead for at least a couple of hundred of metres and it seems well made. Will see how it survives a British winter.
> 
> 
> The same has been written about Magicshine when it first appeared but mine are still going strong after two years, people have even written the same about the Magicshine clones but a couple of mine is over a year old, all my lights are ridden in all weathers. The "cheapo on Ebay" lights tend to be abit hit and miss as regards to quality that is why I bought from an established dealer like Torchy Boy, who seems to have good knowledge of what he is selling.


 
I doubt it. Do you have any calibrated light measuring equipment?


----------



## BSRU (30 Oct 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Do you have any calibrated light measuring equipment?


Yes I always carry it in my pannier just in case.
It is an extremely bright light, not to be used when any other road users are around.
It seems well made, a long run time and at 135 pounds sterling it is good value for money.
From beamshot comparisons it is only surpassed by the Night Rider lights which are 500 pounds.
But this is just my opinion born out of my experiences and internet research.


----------



## Wooliferkins (30 Oct 2012)

Busch & Muller Ixon IQ for me on the front. I've been using the Smart 7 led on the rear for a few years and was going to upgrade to the excellent Smart 1/2 watt. then I saw the Lezyne Micro Drive very bright, USB rechargeable, downside 2-2.5hr burn time, upside very pretty. I know I'm shallow


----------



## middleagecyclist (30 Oct 2012)

Happy with a Schmidt Edelux front dyno driven light on my tourer/commuter. Loads of light and no hassle about recharging or batteries. Looking at lighting options at present for a new audax bike and very tempted with a Busch & Muller Lumotec Luxos IQ2 (U) again to run from a hub. The benefit being I can charge my Edge from it during the day. Not out till December (Christmas) though!


----------



## Mugshot (2 Nov 2012)

Milo said:


> Those laser lane marking lights strike me as being illegal. Are they?


Anybody know the answer to this?


----------



## Mugshot (2 Nov 2012)

User said:


> Why would they be?


No idea.
Difficult to see from the pic they've got but these look to have a wider "lane" to others I've seen, some didn't look much wider than the handlebars.


----------



## Hawk (3 Nov 2012)

Col5632 said:


> I don't know whats happened to the stock he was meant to have up by now


 
He's moving house!


----------



## Nebulous (3 Nov 2012)

Like somebody else above - looking for lights is giving me a headache! I've been on holiday, came back to a clock change and have some tired cheap lights. So timescale is a factor, I'm not wanting to wait weeks for delivery! I had been ready to order a Hope 1. I like AA batteries and we have lots of rechargeable already.

However Halfords have a minewt cordless 350 for about £67.50 after their 25% and BC discounts. Anyone used it? Main caveat in reviews seems to be run time, but it would largely do me if I get a good recharging routine going.


----------



## peppyuk (4 Nov 2012)

Difference between a 25LUX Smart and a Magicshine 816.
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/magicshine-mj-816e.116938/


----------



## Crankarm (4 Nov 2012)

peppyuk said:


> Difference between a 25LUX Smart and a Magicshine 816.
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/magicshine-mj-816e.116938/


 
Like Night vs Day I would have thought. I have a few Smart 35lux front lights which I got prior to getting my Exposure Max D light and I thought they were bright! So wrong I was. They are pidley compared to my Max D Mk3. I collect my new one on wednesday, the Mk5, which I am looking forward to riding with. Should be awesome.


----------



## Downward (5 Nov 2012)

rovers1875 said:


> I've got two of these. 1 bought 12 months ago and one this Sept. I have one for distance and one for closer. You won;t get much better for the money. Even if they only last the wimter you will have had your monies worth.


 
Well the one I bought off Amazon last Year has lasted me one winter and is still ok so hopefully The E Bay one will be used as backup.

Happy today though as I found my Smart 1 Watt Rear light in the back garden - Must have left it there a few weeks ago.


----------



## Twilkes (7 Nov 2012)

I bought two Cree Q5s from ebay, based on reading and re-reading a few of the threads here. £16 for the pair and seems plenty bright enough to stop me getting lost on Glasgow Green. Quite a few of the lights suggested here have separate battery packs, and there's no way I could set that up on my bike without having the batteries in my pocket, so standalone torchlights it is.

Also they came with a free rear light, which, when mounted on my seat stem below the two dangling LED lights I got for free from a road safety stall, it makes it look like I have a sad robot on my rack....


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Nov 2012)

Twilkes said:


> I bought two Cree Q5s from ebay, based on reading and re-reading a few of the threads here. £16 for the pair and seems plenty bright enough to stop me getting lost on Glasgow Green. Quite a few of the lights suggested here have separate battery packs, and there's no way I could set that up on my bike without having the batteries in my pocket, so standalone torchlights it is.
> 
> Also they came with a free rear light, which, when mounted on my seat stem below the two dangling LED lights I got for free from a road safety stall, it makes it look like I have a sad robot on my rack....


 
Hey, with those lights I will recognize you for sure if I ever see you in the Green 
I have also bought a Cree 500 lumens from a local shop (seen it by chance, thought I better get it, was only a tenner) for the very purpose of illuminating my way in the Green.
Got the brackets today, will try it out on the commute tomorrow.
Might just bump into you, as I have an early finish for a change!


----------



## Twilkes (7 Nov 2012)

Generally pass through about half 5, but one of the LEDs sometimes knocks itself onto flash mode, so if it looks like I'm winking at you don't take it the wrong way...... 8-)


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Nov 2012)

Twilkes said:


> Generally pass through about half 5, but one of the LEDs sometimes knocks itself onto flash mode, so if it looks like I'm winking at you don't take it the wrong way...... 8-)


----------

